# F1..'13



## roddy

Red Bull,,,,,,1st and 2nd in first practice ,,,,,,,


----------



## Hilly10

And in 2nd practice don't look good for the rest unless they are Sandbagging :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

oooooooooooooooooooooh what a week end it will be.......brits kick sheit out of the taffs and then good owld F1 back again.


----------



## SalsredTT

Can't wait - but its Mattys birthday so will have to record it and hide from all tv's|!


----------



## conlechi

Yep , looking forward to the F1 , should be an interesting season 

Just booked tickets for Monza


----------



## jonah

No spoilers please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

I must confess, I've been having serious F1 withdrawal symptoms  How sad I know. Sooo glad it's back on but looks as though nothing much has changed. Red Bulls still look to be the class of the field. They usually don't go well around Aus either so looks odds on they will increase their advantage when we get to high downforce circuits.

Little annoyed with McLaren. One of the fastest, if not the fastest car end of last session. What do they do. Redesign the whole car and start the session with one hand tied behind their back! Hamilton's move is looking pretty smart right about now. I hope to god some teams are sandbagging though. Anyway the picture will become clear soon.... Roll on 5am!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Yes, just signed for Sky F1, new Sky HD box & no installation charge, just £5 for for 1st 6 months, so very pleased, as fed up waiting for BBC replay high lights.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-TOM

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes, just signed for Sky F1, new Sky HD box & no installation charge, just £5 for for 1st 6 months, so very pleased, as fed up waiting for BBC replay high lights.
> Hoggy.


Last year f1 was free with HD package but I'm not paying extra for it this year they get enough money out of me.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

TT-TOM said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Yes, just signed for Sky F1, new Sky HD box & no installation charge, just £5 for for 1st 6 months, so very pleased, as fed up waiting for BBC replay high lights.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year f1 was free with HD package but I'm not paying extra for it this year they get enough money out of me.
Click to expand...

I'm on the same package through the Sky HD service. Those who got it last year like that will continue to get it so I'm told. Only new customers will have to pay for it as a stand alone. So for now it looks like they will honour the HD sign ups. Wonder how long it will last. I was watching the team principles press conference today and they were saying they require more money from the pay per view channels as the lost revenue from the free view advertising isn't quite cutting it. So we will see.


----------



## TTCool

Formula 1 World Championship Race Calendar

http://www.formula1.com/races/calendar.html

I'm looking forward to another tantalizing season&#8230;hoping for the same again; down to the last race. Would anyone care to predict who might win the driver's championship this year? Who would you prefer to win? An outsider would be sensational but very unlikely.

Joe


----------



## roddy

ooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh does she look good in Belstaff .....


----------



## TTCool

TTCool said:


> Formula 1 World Championship Race Calendar
> 
> http://www.formula1.com/races/calendar.html
> 
> I'm looking forward to another tantalizing season&#8230;hoping for the same again; down to the last race. Would anyone care to predict who might win the driver's championship this year? Who would you prefer to win? An outsider would be sensational but very unlikely.
> 
> Joe


OOPS wrong forum :wink:

TTFN (ta ta for now. (Jimmy Young Radio Programme...catch phrase).

Joe


----------



## roddy

well not a bad race for starters,, looks like the Red Bull might have some competition this year and not just from " happy hammy "  ,,, but the presentation is a big watery,, coultard is good but the dolly maybe dolly and have some obvious attributes, but they need someone with a bit more sav to help out .( refering to BBC coverage )... only one week till next one,, BFN :wink:


----------



## TTCool

roddy said:


> well not a bad race for starters,, looks like the Red Bull might have some competition this year and not just from " happy hammy "  ,,, but the presentation is a big watery,, coultard is good but the dolly maybe dolly and have some obvious attributes, but they need someone with a bit more sav to help out .( refering to BBC coverage )... only one week till next one,, BFN :wink:


Hi roddy

BFN - Bye For Now (Jimmy Young) Have we just given our respective ages away, or is it only me? :roll: 
Yeah looking forward to next weekend.

Joe


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Think we will get a clearer picture of the teams packages this coming weekend. Call me paranoid but I still think RBR have the edge over the rest. Unseasonal cool conditions hampered them I think. I prey it's not just that, but I fear it is. Why else would the Lotus qualify so far back then when it got cool for the race it come into its own.

Hopefully we will get RB, Ferrari, Mercedes and Lotus slugging it out all year. As for McLaren. Well their car is a dog! I don't think they will sort it until the European campaign starts. Either way F1 is back baby!!


----------



## roddy

personally i think it was a tyre issue with RB,, degridation seems to be quicker than with the other two ( leading teams ), fine for a quick few laps in qualy, and were fast enough for first few laps of the race, and after tyre changes, but could not maintain that pace,,, i dont know if that was an ambient temp issue,,, we shall see next time out  ... i am sure most ( :wink: ) of us are please to see " happy hammy " not too far off the pace,, again seemingly with tyre deg problems


----------



## newt

Can't see mclaren recovering like Ferrari did last year having been as bad in Melbourne. Lotus tyre management was impressive and a good sign, kimi showed his worth and sharpness impressively. Force India looked handy as well.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> personally i think it was a tyre issue with RB,, degridation seems to be quicker than with the other two ( leading teams ), fine for a quick few laps in qualy, and were fast enough for first few laps of the race, and after tyre changes, but could not maintain that pace,,, i dont know if that was an ambient temp issue,,, we shall see next time out  ... i am sure most ( :wink: ) of us are please to see " happy hammy " not too far off the pace,, again seemingly with tyre deg problems


Yeah I'm pretty sure the ambient temperatures mucked a little with the results. I found it funny when Christian Horner freaked out about how Kimi set the fastest lap on a set of tyres that were 25 odd laps old! That can't all be by design, weather has to be playing its part. Sauber last year were similar. Perez was able to keep his tyres fresh when all others couldn't.

Looks like Lewis had a crystal ball prior to his decision to leave McLaran. Not only is there car a dog, they are losing there main sponsor end of the year and cheif technical director. Maybe it's too early to say but for now it looks like Merc will out perform them this year. Unless McLaren do another 2009. They started with a car 2seconds off the pace. Second half of the season it was a race winning car. Least in Lewis's hands. Time will tell. One things for sure Lewis seems a lot happier. McLaren wouldn't even let there mechanics wear shorts during practice and quali :? Lol


----------



## roddy

TBH,, i would not be surprised to see mclaren bounce back at the next race


----------



## roddy

aparently Eddie Jordan will be re-joining the team ,,,


----------



## simonc1979

mclaren will bounce back but they wont win the title.. other teams have much stronger drivers IMO


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

simonc1979 said:


> mclaren will bounce back but they wont win the title.. other teams have much stronger drivers IMO


I agree i think their title chances are now slim. However regarding the Driver front. Button is a good driver, when he has a good car. I suspect he thought this year would be his year. New rookie team mate, clearly number one in the team, experienced and with Lewis gone. After all, this set up seems to work well at the other top teams. Ferrari clearly have a no1, Red Bull clearly have a No1 as do Lutos. Seams to work for them as long as your not Massa, Webber and Grosjean ha  I secretly bet Button is furious they have a pants car. I do agree though. I think the other big teams, RBR, Ferrari and Merc all have better line ups. Maybe Lotus too if Grosjean can get his mojo back and stop crashing it. Perez is all about the cash. He was pretty average last year apart from that freak race in Malaysia where it was all about tyres.


----------



## simonc1979

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> simonc1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mclaren will bounce back but they wont win the title.. other teams have much stronger drivers IMO
> 
> 
> 
> I agree i think their title chances are now slim. However regarding the Driver front. Button is a good driver, when he has a good car. I suspect he thought this year would be his year. New rookie team mate, clearly number one in the team, experienced and with Lewis gone. After all, this set up seems to work well at the other top teams. Ferrari clearly have a no1, Red Bull clearly have a No1 as do Lutos. Seams to work for them as long as your not Massa, Webber and Grosjean ha  I secretly bet Button is furious they have a pants car. I do agree though. I think the other big teams, RBR, Ferrari and Merc all have better line ups. Maybe Lotus too if Grosjean can get his mojo back and stop crashing it. Perez is all about the cash. He was pretty average last year apart from that freak race in Malaysia where it was all about tyres.
Click to expand...

Agreed, JB will be absolutely furious especially from a team like McLaren. It's MW.... he needs to go and produce lorries or something, he doesn't have the killer look about him, too much of the "mr nice-guy" to be running a team like that.

I think Perez is a decent driver and will be another Massa-like driver, but quite simply (as much i really hope JB wins everything) Hamilton, Alonso, Raikkonen and Vettel are all better drivers (in that order too!). Although Vettel really needs to prove himself in a lesser car (much like Mesi Vs Ronaldo... Ronaldo's proved himself in the toughest leagues whereas Mesi only Spanish league).

I personally don't rate Grosjean, he's too hot-headed and doesn't respect anything around him (just like Maldonado) so will never be the finest driver. My money's on Alonso this year with Ferrari's wit about them but the surprise driver for me will be Vergne.


----------



## roddy

the ice man is down to seventh but it is still going to be a cracking race  ,, looks like RB might have their tyre probs fixed


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> the ice man is down to seventh but it is still going to be a cracking race  ,, looks like RB might have their tyre probs fixed


I think it has the makings of a good race. Sure the weather will play key as its meant to rain on and off. Should prove interesting. Kimi has been demoted to 10th for impeding Nico Rosberg. Dunno if that will make the race more interesting or not. I think Ferrari are in good shape for the race, that is if RBR still has tyre issues. Chances are they have sorted it to some extent. Anyway we will see.


----------



## roddy

i see Kubitsa dominated the ERC in Canary isls untill he crashed on the last day 8)


----------



## CWM3

Game on, team mates at each others throats, just what the punters want to see, real racing.....shame it won't last.


----------



## bhp addict

[*][*][*][*][*][*]SPOILER ALERT[*][*][*][*][*][*]

Some good racing today

Seb obviously thinks everyone owes him something. If whe was faster in the race until the last pitstop then he would have won. He wasnt and needs to accept it.

I get the feeling that if it was the other way round and webber was challenging Seb then Seb would have either complained on the radio or crashed into Webber.

Re mercs...feel sorry for Nico. He deserved a podium. Good to see that Lewis recognises that tho.

Almost a lesson of how to manage drivers as a team boss lol

Kimi had a bad day didnt he? Back to rally a couple of times in turn 12 lol

Webber and Seb thing good to watch and will be about for a while i think lol


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

************** Spoilers *****************

Wow wasn't that an interesting race! Had a change in weather, some crashes and some flat out racing for once. Well least til the last round of pit stops! Controversial result to say the least and is something Red Bull are all too familiar with. You would have figured they would be experts at this by now. However clearly they are not. I personally think all this comes down to the management at the end of the day. Red Bull are so desperate to be seen as the cool, fair, happy go lucky giant slayers, but in truth, at least for me they are totally shady....

You had a similar incident with Merc in the race that was dealt with much more professionalism on the part of Ross Brawn! Why the hell Christian Horner can't have just said what Ross Brawn said i do not know. As a hardcore F1 fan i want to see bare bones racing right till the bitter end, however in a Pirelli tyre age where they last but a fleeting moment this is not possible. So team orders are expected and it is well known that after the last round of pit stops inter team battles are often prohibited to save the engines and points from possible disaster.

'Get Mark out of the way' Said Vettel. Now i realise he is in the heat of battle but he always manages to come across as a total tool! I respect the boys ability to race and the fact he is a 3 times world champion (with the best car) but it has to hit home to him why he is booed and constantly gets out voted as driver of the year by his peers and team managers. Maybe thats the mark of a true champion. After all we had one before in the shape of Shumi. Win at all costs! Even if it means risking public opinion or friends. However i don't buy that with Seb. He pays so much attention to his legacy, stats and how he is perceived by the media that surely this has to hit home. He had multiple messages saying it was silly, calm down etc. Yet after the race he clams he was ignorant to them all and thought it was a fair fight. More PR rubbish from Red Bull and a blatant lie i think. At least Helmut Marko admitted he lost control of his driver.

Hamilton was at least kind enough on the podium not to flaunt his 3rd place and mentioned Nico was quicker. Despite Nico's questioning during the race his post race interview was very mature and made sense. I know Hamilton can be a PR nightmare but in this case Merc got it right. Where the hell were Lotus. I expected good things from them and was a bit let down. Kimi was sooo consistent in that Lotus but when i think back he has shown his weakness to be rain and damp conditions. Maybe this was the case today. A rare driver error from Alonso cost them dear, although going on Massa's pace they were pretty poor today. Well done McLaren for going to a track that suits their car  I'm still not convinced they have solved their issues yet. Mainly softened them with set up, track style and smoothness but not solved them in a week surely. I expect another leap during the 3 week wait till China.

One things for sure, Red Bull clearly still have the fastest car and they clearly still act like tools with it, argh! lol.......

Okay sorry my rant is over....


----------



## Gazzer

hell of a rant lmao.......


----------



## jamman

Go Seb


----------



## roddy

i saw the race but not any of interviews etc,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the ice man was not so hot this week , seb his usual prattish and super happy ham his usual entertaining self, very funny his pit gaff, ( nice to see his bird is still hanging around ) shame about alonso as he may have been the one to take the fight to RB,,, and w t f,, can someone not give susy some decent clothes !! ( i am a bbc viewer !! )


----------



## newt

Force India's wheel nut problem I can only assume was due to the heat, however there are a number of facilities in Uk that could have tested at elevated temperatures. If it was not temperature then someone has screwed up big time. Enjoyed the race and the wheel to wheel action of Red Bull, Seb is a great driver but acts like a prat at times, his remark over the radio " he is slow get him out of the way" I found really irksome, perhaps that's why none of his peers have little time for him, I gather he never gets voted best driver, don't know how true that is. He is not the first German to do what ever it takes to win, Red Bulls owner did not seem very happy with the situation.


----------



## Danny1

Vettel should be dropped for the next race! FACT!

The guy is now an utter joke to me, he may well be a great driver but his attitude is sh*t! How many people at their work just ignore what the director tells you and gets away with it??? Red Bull should stop protecting the little bratwurst and start making him respect the team, its Red bulls car not HIS!

/Rant over :lol:


----------



## roddy

happy hammy, kimi and alonso,,, thats going to be some start / race  , and i will be working [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> happy hammy, kimi and alonso,,, thats going to be some start / race  , and i will be working [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


mee too brother, got a site welding job in the morning [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skeee

I'll be working too,.... working on gettin' out a bed on time that is!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Can't wait for the race should be an interesting one. Hamilton, Kimi and Alonso is a good line up and depending how the tyres fair it should be interesting to see what Vettel does from further back. Least he won't have to deal with Webber this race lol 

If I had to have a punt on a winner I will go for Kimi. I would like to see Hamilton get a win for Merc but I think tyre wear will scupper his chances.


----------



## Skeee

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Can't wait for the* race should be an interesting one.* Hamilton, Kimi and Alonso is a good line up and depending how the tyres fair it should be interesting to see what Vettel does from further back. Least he won't have to deal with Webber this race lol  If I had to have a punt on a winner I will go for Kimi. I would like to see Hamilton get a win for Merc but I think tyre wear will scupper his chances.




It was!
Almost a photo finish!


----------



## Gazzer

Awwwww poor vettell :lol: would deffo do a pit stop on suzi


----------



## Skeee

Did you notice the cameraman spent a disproportionate time with Alonso's ladyfriends?
_
Not that I'm complaining!_ :roll:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

I quite liked that race it was pretty interesting as I hoped it would be given the difference in the tyres. Martin Brundle said he was glad that those bold enough to bother doing a flying lap in qualifying got the best results, just! I have to agree 100%. If teams thought it would benefit them not to bother qualifying in Q3 anymore (as some did in China) then what's the point in qualifying! So I'm glad Alonso, Kimi and Hamilton got the results they deserved.

Poor webber can't catch a break, Perez is next to useless and if wasn't for Verne and Vettel having to go round the outside of him on the second to last corner, promptly then cocking it up, he probably would have had 3rd! Merc isn't quick enough in race trim, specially as Hamilton struggled to stay with a damaged Lotus. Oh and the DRS zones were too long.

One thing that bugs me about F1 currently is the tyres. I'm undecided. Sure they can mix up the strategy but the cars can't go flat out and in a era of apparent cost cutting, what does it say when you are discarding massive chunks of rubber all over the place! I mean seriously every time I see that mass of marbles on the track I just see £ signs now! We have 3 overtaking aids, DRS, Kers and now useless Tyres. Think it's gone a bit OTT when it starts effecting qualifying. Maybe not if it helps overtaking. Some of my mates are for and against so guess its just you're point of view. Anyway just one week and on to Bahrain woohoo.

P.s I'm not complaining one bit, Alonso wins the hottest girlfriend award hands down! No doubt he is 'celebrating' his win right now  Git!


----------



## newt

I also think they have gone to far with the tires, 5 laps is just silly, they seem to be made of blue tack.


----------



## Gazzer

Have to agree guys, the tyres fiasco has just made it a bit of a farce.


----------



## roddy

well i managed to catch it later on,, great start but i have to agree with the others, the whole tyre thing is getting OTP,,, i am afraid that come near the end when i had to go for dinner i was begining to loose the plot as to who was where !!!,,,, anyway, i still love it


----------



## Danny1

The qualy problem with the tyres is being sorted according to Mr money(bernie) same with friday practise so all cars will be involved.

I like the idea of the tyres mixing strategys up it makes it much more interesting etc and alot closer competition. Much better than the days of leader being 1 min ahead of 2nd and 2nd being 40s ahead of 3rd etc etc

One thing I would like to know is Mclarens "real" view on Perez and whether they regret not going for hulk or di resta because they are 5 times better than Perez imo.


----------



## roddy

perez is there because MCL have lost vodafone sponsorship and Perez is going to bring mexican oil company money


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> perez is there because MCL have lost vodafone sponsorship and Perez is going to bring mexican oil company money


You are right and its a sad state of affairs. With McLaren borrowing heavily for their new manufacturing plant they are building. Plus spending big on designing and building McLaren cars like the MP4-12C and future models, they don't have a lot of cash right now.

Sad fact is Perez probably brings in a lot more money than Hulkenberg, so even a team like McLaren needs to whore itself out to pay drivers over talent. Don't get me wrong I am sure Perez draws a wage I just bet he brings in more than they spend. I have a feeling McLaren will have Telmex as there main sponsor next year. So technically swapping one telephone company for another and just so happens to be Perez's main sponsor.


----------



## roddy

missed all the action today and the live race tomo. ( the price of being working class !! ) ,, but rosbrg on pole seb and happy up there should be a good day,, hopefully catch it later in eve..........


----------



## Gazzer

Oohhhhh here we go  yes I don't have sky


----------



## maryanne1986

hell of a tyre split for Massa!


----------



## jamman

I watched it and I don't have Sky :?


----------



## Gazzer

maryanne1986 said:


> hell of a tyre split for Massa!


like to see what porelli have to say now about those tyre problems lol


----------



## maryanne1986

Gazzer said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hell of a tyre split for Massa!
> 
> 
> 
> like to see what porelli have to say now about those tyre problems lol
Click to expand...

the way it split was dodgy right at the inside wall!!


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> I watched it and I don't have Sky :?


isn't it only highlights i meant james as sky have it live hence our race wasn't full laps shown bud


----------



## Hilly10

Whats happening at McLaren I think Ron will be back before long they do not seem to have any answers. Looks like Lewis made a good call.


----------



## Gazzer

Hilly10 said:


> Whats happening at McLaren I think Ron will be back before long they do not seem to have any answers. Looks like Lewis made a good call.


Ron was good for them +1 bud


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it and I don't have Sky :?
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it only highlights i meant james as sky have it live hence our race wasn't full laps shown bud
Click to expand...

I watched it over the net mate I will send you the link covers most sports.


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it and I don't have Sky :?
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it only highlights i meant james as sky have it live hence our race wasn't full laps shown bud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched it over the net mate I will send you the link covers most sports.
Click to expand...

me wuv you long time johnny :-*


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

****spoilers****

Wow that was an impressive race  I feel I have to apologise to Perez for calling him a waste of space in that McLaren. Today he showed some fighting spirit and gave Button a hard time. Poor guy wasn't happy. Now only if Perez can do that when he doesn't have his sponsors there to impress.

Things look pretty ominous regarding RedBull. Have a funny feeling they had a lot of speed up there sleeve. Well done Lotus there consistency is impressive but sooner or later they will have to go toe to toe with Redbulls pace if they want to take the championship. Well done Hamilton on sticking with it and moving forward. Now third in the championship. Roseberg showed how to reverse in a Mercedes and kill your tyres while doing it. Was weird I thought he would fall back but not at that rate.

As happy as I am for Force India I seriously can't warm to DiResta's personality, or lack of it. Never mind well done to them. Real loser for me in this race, which was awesome in my opinion was Pirelli. De-laminations and plenty of them is pretty serious stuff. They really need to sort it out!

3 week wait now, boooo!


----------



## roddy

fook it, what did i miss ,,, couldnt even find highlights tonite after work [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,,,, but watched the moto , pretty boring honda prosesion


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> fook it, what did i miss ,,, couldnt even find highlights tonite after work [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,,,, but watched the moto , pretty boring honda prosesion


loads m8, total tyre failure on all teams! ended up as a six stop tyre change due to failures. multi crashes all over..........best race in 10 years m8


----------



## roddy

HUH !!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,,,,, home this weekend , and there is no race on !! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Skeee

Good luck to Lewis & Paul (_& Max_) for today.

Not sure what Jensen can do?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/features/22480616 Did he say chance of a shower.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Should be interesting today. I predict Merc reversing down the order and RedBull Ferrari slugging it out. Hope Merc don't for the sake of competition. We'll have our answer soon


----------



## maryanne1986

well driven race by Alonso [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Skeee

Well done Buttons. Six places. Not to be sniffed at?
Kimmis interviews are just priceless! :lol:


----------



## Skeee

maryanne1986 said:


> well driven race by Alonso [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Only took thirteen laps.
Well done indeed.


----------



## maryanne1986

Skeee said:


> Well done Buttons. Six places. Not to be sniffed at?
> Kimmis interviews are just priceless! :lol:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Well done Alonso great win and that switch back move made at turn 2 on lap one was beautiful. Such a smart racer and deserved. However that was a pretty average race if I'm honest. As I feared Merc went backwards. Even RedBull struggled. Was good for the championship but seriously the tyres are doing my head in. I know it's the same for everyone and its up the the engineers to do a work around but I don't like it  All I can see now is the Pinnacle of Motorsport cruising around. They looked pedestrian in some corners and if you watched the GP2 race too looked pretty similar. I miss seeing the best drivers in the best cars ragging the nuts off them  please sort it Pirelli. Grr!


----------



## Gazzer

shhhhhhh i havn't seen it yet as was at work, so watching at 7pm on bbc3


----------



## paulc1

Gazzer said:


> shhhhhhh i havn't seen it yet as was at work, so watching at 7pm on bbc3


I wouldn't get too excited , it wasn't the best of races


----------



## newt

The tyres are now spoiling GP racing, they have just gone to far.


----------



## Gazzer

quoting chris eubank..........i want alonso's urine tested he was too strong :lol:


----------



## CWM3

Becoming Formula Yawn, its not racing just tyre conservation.....no win situation for Pirelli, stay as they are and its a bore, produce more durable tyres and watch Red Bull run away and Vettel as Champion for the next 10 years or as long as Newey is there....its a bore.

Thank God for MotoGP


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

CWM3 said:


> Becoming Formula Yawn, its not racing just tyre conservation.....no win situation for Pirelli, stay as they are and its a bore, produce more durable tyres and watch Red Bull run away and Vettel as Champion for the next 10 years or as long as Newey is there....its a bore.
> 
> Thank God for MotoGP


Yeah I agree somewhat, if Pirelli do change the tyre compound it looks like the 2 teams it will benefit will be RedBull and possibly even Merc. I was watching the interviews with the press on Sky F1 after the race and one writer made an interesting comment about Merc. He said the tyres can't be right when Merc clearly have the fastest car on the grid yet one of the slowest in a race. Drivers are no longer that important, they all simply ask the pit wall when it's okay to push and when not. They looked pedestrian at some points.

I always remember Turkey 2010 where Webber and Vettel crashed but before that it was just lap after lap of Hamilton and Vettel behind Webber. All driving within a second of each other fighting for tenth's and hundreds, wheels and side pods black with brake dust, heat pouring off the cars. It was pure racing. Anyway it looks like Pirelli will be making a change so we will see if it has any impact. Long as Vettel doesn't take the championship I don't care lol. Rant over.


----------



## NoMark

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/107421

And not before time..... :roll:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

It's about time. Mind you if we had proper testing in F1 this might have been discovered sooner. Driving a Pirelli test car that's 5 second off the pace is silly. Plus the testing they do have is in winter so cooler temps means they mask the issues. Oh well, tyre wear on Monaco shouldn't be as bad so hopefully we can see cars push more  Wouldn't that be something.


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> shhhhhhh i havn't seen it yet as was at work, so watching at 7pm on bbc3


managed that myself,, good on alonso good opening lap but the rest was a bit prosessional,,, home this week end,, hope the Mto GP is good !!!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Unfortunately a tyre change will probably mean it will hand the advantage to RedBull and Vettel grr. It's a double edge sword this tyre stuff haha. Well not if you support Vettel. 

Has to be done though. Roll on Monaco. Woohoo.


----------



## maryanne1986

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Roll on Monaco. Woohoo.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

So is anyone going to Silverstone this year or any other GP?


----------



## maryanne1986

no [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skeee

I'll be at Silverstone!


----------



## conlechi

Monza all booked up for me this year


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

I'll be at Silverstone too and Austin this year. Monza should be fun with all the Tifosi


----------



## conlechi

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Monza should be fun with all the Tifosi


Yep , heard it can be entertaining :roll:


----------



## SalsredTT

I'm utterly bored with F1 - the Spanish was a farce with the tyres.


----------



## Danny1

Only me then that thinks the teams should have adapted their car to be able to use the tyres? Ferrari and Lotus sem to do just fine 2 or 3 stopping, whats the problem? they are also winning races!! Im just sick of Merc/red bull/McLaren complaining about the tyres being sh*t and yet other teams are managing and winning.

The change is just going to make for pure boredom, 1 team will be fastest and nothing will change all race, yes that's great to watch.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Danny1 said:


> Only me then that thinks the teams should have adapted their car to be able to use the tyres? Ferrari and Lotus sem to do just fine 2 or 3 stopping, whats the problem? they are also winning races!! Im just sick of Merc/red bull/McLaren complaining about the tyres being sh*t and yet other teams are managing and winning.
> 
> The change is just going to make for pure boredom, 1 team will be fastest and nothing will change all race, yes that's great to watch.


In some way I agree with you 100% as I said before it might hand the championship back to RedBull. However shouldn't teams then adapt there car to be as fast as RedBull. I mean they have only had 3-4 sessions to do so, jeez lol. So were the tyres made to slow down RedBull I wonder. Maybe, maybe not. No one wants Vettel to fail in his attempt to secure another title more than me but seeing F1 cars driving around so slowly, unable to push just pains me. It doesn't need much of a tweak just from 4-5 stops to 2-3 stops. The racing was still close then and remember Lotus won a race in that format.

Oh a plus side F1 welcomes the return of Honda who will supply engines to McLaren in 2015 woohoo. Poor Honda, they got there timing all wrong. They would have had a championship by now if they kept with it. Oh well welcome back. 

http://www.planetf1.com/news/3213/8715391/Honda-Confirm-F1-Return-With-McLaren


----------



## roddy

tyre problems for mclaren already !!!


----------



## maryanne1986

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only me then that thinks the teams should have adapted their car to be able to use the tyres? Ferrari and Lotus sem to do just fine 2 or 3 stopping, whats the problem? they are also winning races!! Im just sick of Merc/red bull/McLaren complaining about the tyres being sh*t and yet other teams are managing and winning.
> 
> The change is just going to make for pure boredom, 1 team will be fastest and nothing will change all race, yes that's great to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> In some way I agree with you 100% as I said before it might hand the championship back to RedBull. However shouldn't teams then adapt there car to be as fast as RedBull. I mean they have only had 3-4 sessions to do so, jeez lol. So were the tyres made to slow down RedBull I wonder. Maybe, maybe not. No one wants Vettel to fail in his attempt to secure another title more than me but seeing F1 cars driving around so slowly, unable to push just pains me. It doesn't need much of a tweak just from 4-5 stops to 2-3 stops. The racing was still close then and remember Lotus won a race in that format.
> 
> Oh a plus side F1 welcomes the return of Honda who will supply engines to McLaren in 2015 woohoo. Poor Honda, they got there timing all wrong. They would have had a championship by now if they kept with it. Oh well welcome back.
> 
> http://www.planetf1.com/news/3213/8715391/Honda-Confirm-F1-Return-With-McLaren
Click to expand...

enjoy your weekend [smiley=thumbsup.gif] atmosphere be incredible up there


----------



## jamman

Enjoy...so jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## roddy

not much to enjoy there,,, what a farce  ( glad didnt pay money or waste time going along )


----------



## Skeee

What great weekends racing. 
_Not the usual F1 procession!_


----------



## Gazzer

with all of the teams up in arms over the tyre situation i wonder if bridgestone could be back next season. for the complete delamination of the tyre at those speeds is a death waiting to happen.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Wow I was so disappointed. I really wanted Hamilton to win it would have been great for the British fans. He was looking in control too. Pirelli tried to blame the tire failures on kerbs. What a load of rubbish. Multiple formulas and years of racing on those kerbs haven't produced this before. But what have we seen this year before, oh yeah tire failures! If it looks like duck, quacks like a duck, clearly it's a chicken! Least that's what Pirelli says.

No time to get it sorted for Germany but Pirelli have been called to the working group on how to make sure this doesn't happen again. Changes need to be made. Kinda makes that test Merc did on 'safety grounds' not look so stupid now. Forgetting the Pirelli farce aside the racing was actually very good. Lots of overtakes and some beautiful wheel to wheel stuff. Nice switch backs and multiple lines, it was impressive.

Anyway next race in Germany and I have a feeling Merc have come along way to sorting there tire wear! Are they the only team to bring the fight to RedBull for the rest of the year? Looks like it might be so. Lotus are rubbish, Ferrari is going backwards and McLaren have all but given up this year. Someone needs to stop Vettel from running away with his 4th!

Roll on Germany. Next weekend woohoo.


----------



## maryanne1986

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Wow I was so disappointed. I really wanted Hamilton to win it would have been great for the British fans. .


Just NO


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

maryanne1986 said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I was so disappointed. I really wanted Hamilton to win it would have been great for the British fans. .
> 
> 
> 
> Just NO
Click to expand...

Not a Hamilton fan huh.


----------



## Gazzer

have to agree i would prefer button to win over hamilton as he is more grounded a person wheras hamilton thinks he deserves to win.


----------



## roddy

it is a motor race not a big brother show,,, may the best driver win


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> it is a motor race not a big brother show,,, may the best driver win


I have to agree with this statement. I used to dislike Hamilton when he was hugely hyped by the BBC and it was 24/7. Now he has really grown on me, specially since he left McLaren and I'm a McLaren fan so that's kinda weird. However I respect his I just wanna go fast mentality, his energy and there isn't much politics to him he's simple to read. Similar to Webber in that regard. I like that.

I like Button don't get me wrong he's a smart racer. Doesn't have the raw speed but he's clever, however sometimes tries to be too clever for his own good.

I used to seriously dislike Alonso mainly from his antics at McLaren and his spoilt brat mentality he showed. That seems to have toned down and now I seriously respect him and even like him too. Without a doubt the most complete F1 driver out there. Something I feel Vettel can achieve when he is older if he stops acting like a tool most of the time. The crowd cheered with delight when his car broke down. I was reading an interesting article about how RedBull the world over are trying to be seen as the hip, cool brand. However routinely Vettel gets jeered from race to race. I wonder how that sits with there cooperate image. Victims of there own success I guess 

Anyway the F1 circus moves on


----------



## Gazzer

think the only driver i ever disliked was mika hakkinen, he just wound me up tbh. bring back montoya lol


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Haha Montoya was a pistol  He's been pretty wild over in the US so would have been interesting if he was still in F1.

I don't really out and out support any one driver I just respect the driving more than anything else. Thats why I wanted Hamilton to win. He had the measure of everyone this weekend and at a home GP too. Shame really. At times I even have to take my hat off to Vettel. He's super talented in the most balanced, best car. Kinda like a perfect storm which equates to 3x WDC!

Will be interesting to see if Kimi will go to RedBull and what fireworks that will produce  I personally think they should promote Ricciardo otherwise what the hell is the point of the RedBull young driver programme and with running 2 teams? As much as I would like to see Vettel get pressured by Kimi it makes sense.

Anyway some team have confirmed they might boycott Germany if the tire issue isn't resolved! Sounds like 2005 Indianapolis all over again. Doubt it will come to this but watch this space


----------



## roddy

very rounded / interesting statments from GTB there,, especially the corporate slant,,,,, i dont see Kimi going to RB, i think they are q happy with the one No 1 driver,,, ( for mean time )


----------



## Gazzer

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Haha Montoya was a pistol  He's been pretty wild over in the US so would have been interesting if he was still in F1.
> 
> I don't really out and out support any one driver I just respect the driving more than anything else. Thats why I wanted Hamilton to win. He had the measure of everyone this weekend and at a home GP too. Shame really. At times I even have to take my hat off to Vettel. He's super talented in the most balanced, best car. Kinda like a perfect storm which equates to 3x WDC!
> 
> Will be interesting to see if Kimi will go to RedBull and what fireworks that will produce  I personally think they should promote Ricciardo otherwise what the hell is the point of the RedBull young driver programme and with running 2 teams? As much as I would like to see Vettel get pressured by Kimi it makes sense.
> 
> Anyway some team have confirmed they might boycott Germany if the tire issue isn't resolved! Sounds like 2005 Indianapolis all over again. Doubt it will come to this but watch this space


Kimi is just Kimi and i love his dry soh, ask him a nob Q and get a nob answer, and he is a fighter on the track. montoya was the first real person to face up to schuey and say 5uk you i fancy a bit of what you have so move over sonshine.
alonso was only a dick when he was at maclaren and having to deal with hammy the hamster, since he has been at farrari np's from him or between him and massa.


----------



## roddy

there is some bad feeling towards hammy,, personally i dont understand it at all,( i know that a lot of it is racial,, :? ) but he really is a fine driver who gives his all which is great to watch ..


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> there is some bad feeling towards hammy,, personally i dont understand it at all,( i know that a lot of it is racial,, :? ) but he really is a fine driver who gives his all which is great to watch ..


what makes you say its racial rodders? i think peeps got nissed off with him when he came out with the famous statement "is it cos i is black" i'm sure that it was meant in jest but never the less he even fell out with his own father who has supported him since a boy.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Gazzer said:


> Kimi is just Kimi and i love his dry soh, ask him a nob Q and get a nob answer, and he is a fighter on the track. montoya was the first real person to face up to schuey and say 5uk you i fancy a bit of what you have so move over sonshine.
> alonso was only a dick when he was at maclaren and having to deal with hammy the hamster, since he has been at farrari np's from him or between him and massa.


I do like Kimi and his dry sense of humour. Sometimes I think he takes it a tad too far and is just being a knob for knobs sake and playing on his persona. Most of the time he's Kimi though. Would love to see him in a RB. Like Roddy I can't see it. Apparently Horner is all for it but Dietrich's isn't. He signs the cheques so will probably get the last word. Problem with signing Kimi is he is likely to want more than a 1 year deal. So then what, you bench you 2 young drivers for 2-3 years in Tora Rosso. By then there not so young. Hmm.

Agreed 100% on Montoya. Mind you it's interesting that Shumi said the only person he ever feared was Hakkinen. Wonder how true that is.

Yeah weirdly enough Alonso and Hamilton are showing quite a bit of bromance towards each other now. Whether its born from there mutual annoyance at Vettel's run or genuine respect only they can say. I personally think they respect each other from the comments they say.

It is funny how Alonso is more chilled now that he has a clear number 2 driver and is almost never challenged now. It's easy to be calm in that situation. He vetoed Vettel and Hamilton to Ferrari from reports, so read what you will from that. Regardless of that he still is pretty awesome.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> there is some bad feeling towards hammy,, personally i dont understand it at all,( i know that a lot of it is racial,, :? ) but he really is a fine driver who gives his all which is great to watch ..


The problem with Hamilton is he wears his heart on his sleeve. You know when he is pissed you know when he is ecstatic. I do like that quality about him. Even when all the PR stuff seems to confuse him you can still sense it. Unfortunately it means he says stupid stuff from time to time. But least its honest and he tries and if it weren't for the media being hyper critical on everything you would normally brush it off as a stupid comment.

The racial stuff I think has all but gone. I feel it was born of the Alonso days when the Spanish fans hated Hamilton with a passion and racial slurs were the norm. Luckily enough that's diminished and judging on actual fans of F1 at the race Hamilton is still super popular. Unfortunately as with life the people who hate tend to shout the loudest.

The reason i grew to like Hamilton is faults or not, media over hyping or not, loud haters or not, the boy gives it his all, all the time. He has an energy about him specially when he wins that's infectious. Maybe it's just my perception but remember I used to dislike him but then gave him a chance and grew to really respect what he brings to the sport. Without him I think F1 would be the poorer for it.


----------



## NoMark

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimi is just Kimi and i love his dry soh, ask him a nob Q and get a nob answer, and he is a fighter on the track. montoya was the first real person to face up to schuey and say 5uk you i fancy a bit of what you have so move over sonshine.
> alonso was only a dick when he was at maclaren and having to deal with hammy the hamster, since he has been at farrari np's from him or between him and massa.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like Kimi and his dry sense of humour. Sometimes I think he takes it a tad too far and is just being a knob for knobs sake and playing on his persona. Most of the time he's Kimi though. Would love to see him in a RB. Like Roddy I can't see it. Apparently Horner is all for it but Dietrich's isn't. He signs the cheques so will probably get the last word. Problem with signing Kimi is he is likely to want more than a 1 year deal. So then what, you bench you 2 young drivers for 2-3 years in Tora Rosso. By then there not so young. Hmm.
> 
> Agreed 100% on Montoya. Mind you it's interesting that Shumi said the only person he ever feared was Hakkinen. Wonder how true that is.
> 
> Yeah weirdly enough Alonso and Hamilton are showing quite a bit of bromance towards each other now. Whether its born from there mutual annoyance at Vettel's run or genuine respect only they can say. I personally think they respect each other from the comments they say.
> 
> It is funny how Alonso is more chilled now that he has a clear number 2 driver and is almost never challenged now. It's easy to be calm in that situation. He vetoed Vettel and Hamilton to Ferrari from reports, so read what you will from that. Regardless of that he still is pretty awesome.
Click to expand...

I think one of the reasons Kimi probably won't go to Red Bull is due the fact that he wouldn't accept being Vettel's wing man.

I don't think there's an out and out no. 1 at RB but you have to say Vettel seems to be able to do what he wants and get away with it. To be fair he has won them the title 3 times so maybe he's earned it? Depends which side of the Team Orders fence you sit on I suppose. I prefer to see proper racing, including between team mates, like McLaren allow their drivers to do.

On the subject of what has been said with regards to the drivers, I had the pleasure to work with Williams during the Montoya years and with Renault in the '06 season when Alonso won his second title, I worked for a well known French tyre manufacturer. :wink: And yes, Indianapolis was an absolute nightmare for us. Having said that, the situation then was very different to the current Pirelli situation. There was a "Tyre War" going on at the time and performance was the key. many steps were taken to ensure we wouldn't have a problem but a modification to the track a few weeks before the GP (they diamond ground the track surface) tipped our tyre construction safety margin over the edge. Pirelli are just making rubbish tyres and have backed themselves into a corner by publicly stating that they didn't have a safety issue earlier in the season. So the FIA said, "OK then, there's no reason to change the current tyre if there isn't a safety issue".

Getting back to the subject of drivers, Montoya was brilliant, miles better (as a person more-so than as a driver) than Ralf Schumacher. Ralf was a right Royal PITA, arrogant doesn't even come close, he was far more arrogant than his brother with no reason for his arrogance, he never really set the world on fire did he?. Having said that he was a good driver on his day, he just didn't have enough of them.

Montoya, however, was different class, a great bloke on a personal level with a "never say die" attitude. He should have won the title in '03 but the "Walrus" nosed car they debuted at the beginning of the season was pants and it wasn't until they upgraded the car later on that they were competitive.

Alonso, as a driver, is different class, he is at least on a par with Vettel, if not better. The guy just turned up and did the job, day in day out.

I worked with Mark Webber for one year at Williams too, he was a top bloke and will be a loss to F1. Typical straight talking Aussie but with a great human side to him.

The best time of my working life, hard work but well worth it. :wink:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Interesting read here, BRDC chairman Warwick says some interesting comments regarding certain teams that voted against bringing a more durable tire to Silverstone. Looks like all the blame can't be pinned squarely on Pirelli.

http://www.planetf1.com/driver/18227/8800729/Warwick-launches-Silverstone-defence


----------



## NoMark

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Interesting read here, BRDC chairman Warwick says some interesting comments regarding certain teams that voted against bringing a more durable tire to Silverstone. Looks like all the blame can't be pinned squarely on Pirelli.
> 
> http://www.planetf1.com/driver/18227/8800729/Warwick-launches-Silverstone-defence


That is pretty much spot on, well said Derek Warwick.

Ecclestone is as much to blame for wanting Pirelli to keep making crap tyres. The reason? Because they "improved the show" by falling off a cliff, in terms of performance, when they're worn. This is supposed to be the pinnacle of Motorsport ffs! Why would you want to use tyres with degradation that high?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

NoMark said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read here, BRDC chairman Warwick says some interesting comments regarding certain teams that voted against bringing a more durable tire to Silverstone. Looks like all the blame can't be pinned squarely on Pirelli.
> 
> http://www.planetf1.com/driver/18227/8800729/Warwick-launches-Silverstone-defence
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty much spot on, well said Derek Warwick.
> 
> Ecclestone is as much to blame for wanting Pirelli to keep making crap tyres. The reason? Because they "improved the show" by falling off a cliff, in terms of performance, when they're worn. This is supposed to be the pinnacle of Motorsport ffs! Why would you want to use tyres with degradation that high?
Click to expand...

Some very interesting comments there NoMark both here and before. No doubt the situation was very different with yourselves and Bridgestone. I agree it almost seems bizarre that we are at the pinnacle of Motorsport and the cars are pretty much being held to ransom over what kinda tyre they happen to get on that day.

There is no doubt Pirelli can build a tyre that would last the whole race, but would it be quick for the whole race? I get that they want 2 or 3 changes per race and that made sense when there was refuelling when there was no penalty for changing the tires then. Now it's a weird situation we have where fans demand better racing.. Pirelli give you a tire and you build a car round it. Some teams have done that so naturally they don't want the compounds or construction to change.

I personally want to see the fastest drivers in the fastest cars going flat out but at the same time I want to see better racing. I almost feel sorry for Pirelli, PR wise it all comes back on them, regardless of what Paul Humphrey says. If there are 3 teams who don't want to see any changes to the tires then they have to swallow some responsibility for Sundays goings on, as does Bernie. There needs to be a happy medium somewhere and 3 teams shouldn't be able to veto any changes on safety grounds.


----------



## NoMark

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read here, BRDC chairman Warwick says some interesting comments regarding certain teams that voted against bringing a more durable tire to Silverstone. Looks like all the blame can't be pinned squarely on Pirelli.
> 
> http://www.planetf1.com/driver/18227/8800729/Warwick-launches-Silverstone-defence
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty much spot on, well said Derek Warwick.
> 
> Ecclestone is as much to blame for wanting Pirelli to keep making crap tyres. The reason? Because they "improved the show" by falling off a cliff, in terms of performance, when they're worn. This is supposed to be the pinnacle of Motorsport ffs! Why would you want to use tyres with degradation that high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some very interesting comments there NoMark both here and before. No doubt the situation was very different with yourselves and Bridgestone. I agree it almost seems bizarre that we are at the pinnacle of Motorsport and the cars are pretty much being held to ransom over what kinda tyre they happen to get on that day.
> Yes indeed, it's more of a tyre saving race now than actually racing flat out from lights to flag. It should be about who has the fastest car/driver package.
> 
> There is no doubt Pirelli can build a tyre that would last the whole race, but would it be quick for the whole race? I get that they want 2 or 3 changes per race and that made sense when there was refuelling when there was no penalty for changing the tires then. Now it's a weird situation we have where fans demand better racing.. Pirelli give you a tire and you build a car round it. Some teams have done that so naturally they don't want the compounds or construction to change.
> Was it ever thus? Pirelli are now stuck somewhere between a rock and a hard place, but they are partly to blame for that. I can understand the fans wanting better racing but, imho, there have to be other, better ways of doing it instead of making tyres that are so poor. You will always get some teams "interpreting the rules" or making a better car than the opposition and, of course, whilst they are in that position they will be against any change which may see them lose that advantage. Surely they (Pirelli) can make a safer tyre, in terms of construction, which still has the same type of degradation that we are currently seeing? Although like you, I prefer to see cars racing each other on merit, rather than falsifying the racing by introducing variables outside the control of the teams/drivers.
> 
> I personally want to see the fastest drivers in the fastest cars going flat out but at the same time I want to see better racing. I almost feel sorry for Pirelli, PR wise it all comes back on them, regardless of what Paul Humphrey says. If there are 3 teams who don't want to see any changes to the tires then they have to swallow some responsibility for Sundays goings on, as does Bernie. There needs to be a happy medium somewhere and 3 teams shouldn't be able to veto any changes on safety grounds.
> I have some sympathy with Hembery, although as I've already stated, a lot of this is of Pirelli's own making. I still work in Motorsport for a different tyre company and there is no worse feeling than knowing your tyres aren't up to the job. I had a similar experience in Monza a couple of years ago, although Monza is notoriously hard on tyres, much more so than Silverstone. There's no hiding place when that sort of thing happens, you feel physically sick. What you have to do though is be big enough to take it on the chin and confront the problem head on and try to do your best to find a solution.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Just seen a rather head scratching comment from Bernie! So why were Merc punished for there 2 day test? After reading this it doesn't make sense.

http://www.planetf1.com/news/3213/8800923/Bernie-Pirelli-Allowed-To-Test


----------



## Danny1

roddy said:


> there is some bad feeling towards hammy,, personally i dont understand it at all,( i know that a lot of it is racial,, :? ) but he really is a fine driver who gives his all which is great to watch ..


People don't support a black guy, I know, IT MUST BE RACISM!!!!...........


----------



## Gazzer

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Just seen a rather head scratching comment from Bernie! So why were Merc punished for there 2 day test? After reading this it doesn't make sense.
> 
> http://www.planetf1.com/news/3213/8800923/Bernie-Pirelli-Allowed-To-Test


hmm left hand knowing what the right is doing springs to mind, maybe bernie also feels a twat over trying to force the tyre issue despite the no refeuling rules.


Danny1 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is some bad feeling towards hammy,, personally i dont understand it at all,( i know that a lot of it is racial,, :? ) but he really is a fine driver who gives his all which is great to watch ..
> 
> 
> 
> People don't support a black guy, I know, IT MUST BE RACISM!!!!...........
Click to expand...

lmao......down Danny down :roll:


----------



## roddy

danny,, use both your brain cells !!! :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

sky news this morning, FIA have said pirelli can do testing on the tyres with all teams but mercedes! wasn't it mercedes that were trying to alleviate the problems in the first place?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Hmmm think its all a bit of a farce now but hey if it solves the problem then fair enough. It all makes Merc look like the smart ones of the bunch. So because they are converting the Young Drivers Test to allow main drivers they are looking to extend the YDT to allow for teams to still run young drivers and do the Pirelli test. Also any team in the YDT are not allowed to develop there cars during this test. Every second the car is running the teams are smart enough to gather data so I guess that means no new parts during the test. We shall see if there is a repeat at Germany as all this happens post Germany and the tyres have already been sent there. Not long now 

http://www.planetf1.com/driver/18227/8801698/FIA-to-open-up-Young-Driver-Test


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Interesting looks like we might see a change in the pecking order in Germany after all.

http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1...evlar-belt-tyres-for-this-weekend-s-German-GP


----------



## roddy

( dare i say it :wink: ) i am getting a bit tired of all this nonsense :? ,,,,, in a year/season which promised so much with so many excellent drivers and cars on the grid the whole thing had turned into lottery with the results having less and less relevince on driver/car performance,,,lets hope germany is a bit better,, and that the lower teams who put their all nto developing a car to use the specified tyres are not too badly handicaped..... vroom vroom


----------



## Gazzer

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Interesting looks like we might see a change in the pecking order in Germany after all.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1...evlar-belt-tyres-for-this-weekend-s-German-GP


ahhh i didn't realise pirelli wanted to use the kevlar belted ones at canada, must admit due to work i have missed a few this year. the tyres should not explode like they are true, but now H&S of the drivers and crowd is paramount in pirelli's mind they will get whatever they need i think. (good get out of jail card for pirelli)


roddy said:


> ( dare i say it :wink: ) i am getting a bit tired of all this nonsense :? ,,,,, in a year/season which promised so much with so many excellent drivers and cars on the grid the whole thing had turned into lottery with the results having less and less relevince on driver/car performance,,,lets hope germany is a bit better,, and that the lower teams who put their all nto developing a car to use the specified tyres are not too badly handicaped..... vroom vroom


of course it will effect the lower teams that built a car around the current tyre bud.......lets hope that germany is actually a race and not death race 4 lol


----------



## roddy

one of those cars on sunday ( not sure who ) was doing 190 ( mph i presume ) when his tyre let go,, incredible control :wink: ,,, of course mate , none of us want to see any body hurt,,


----------



## NoMark

roddy said:


> one of those cars on sunday ( not sure who ) was doing 190 ( mph i presume ) when his tyre let go,, incredible control :wink: ,,, of course mate , none of us want to see any body hurt,,


I think that was Vergne when his tyre let go in front of Alonso. Alonso was a very lucky boy to avoid the tread that flew off in his direction, great reactions.

However, all the failures were at high speed, it's absolutely normal for it to happen at high speed as that is when the greatest centrifugal force is exerted on the tyre.

More news from the beeb. They're reverting back to the 2012 spec casing for Nurburgring.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/23141389


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Yeah it was Verne that had that massive blow out at 190mph. Pretty scary stuff. Alonso was saying he was contemplating doing a dummy over to the left, had he done that instead of on the right he would have had that tire blow right in his face rather than just to the side.

What was shocking was the amount of off headline punctures and near failures in the race too. Rosberg was apparently one lap from imminent failure and Vettel had a cut on his tire too. Apparently other teams reported issues as well.

Kevlar band should apparently make the tires more durable as they don't build up and store heat as much as a steel band tire, as well as being more structurally sound. I can see why the teams that look after there tires would be pissed about this as it negates there advantage. Mind you not as if Lotus or others are doing anything with it. Might hand a small advantage back to Merc and RedBull though. Time will tell. Friday can't get here soon enough.  F1 circus or not, let's go racing!


----------



## Gazzer

think you will find it was kimi that had the shrapnal hitting his helmet alonso was the other side i think.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/formul ... tures.html
Formula One was hit with a fresh tyre drama as The British Grand Prix was marred by Lewis Hamilton, Felipe Massa, Jean-Eric Vergne and Sergio Perez all suffering punctures at Silverstone.

Home-crowd favourite Hamilton was first to suffer on lap eight when his rear-left tyre explodes on Hanger Straight dealing his podium hopes a deadly blow.

Massa's car suffered an identical fate a lap later, while lap 14 saw Vergne's tyre destoyed, from which bits of burning rubber hit Finnish driver Kimi Raikkonen's helmet

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/formul ... z2Xt2DmLi8
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## NoMark

Gazzer said:


> think you will find it was kimi that had the shrapnal hitting his helmet alonso was the other side i think.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/formul ... tures.html
> Formula One was hit with a fresh tyre drama as The British Grand Prix was marred by Lewis Hamilton, Felipe Massa, Jean-Eric Vergne and Sergio Perez all suffering punctures at Silverstone.
> 
> Home-crowd favourite Hamilton was first to suffer on lap eight when his rear-left tyre explodes on Hanger Straight dealing his podium hopes a deadly blow.
> 
> Massa's car suffered an identical fate a lap later, while lap 14 saw Vergne's tyre destoyed, from which bits of burning rubber hit Finnish driver Kimi Raikkonen's helmet
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/formul ... z2Xt2DmLi8
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Gaz,

It happened to Kimi too but the incident I think the poster is talking of is the Alonso one.

Have you seen the latest? Pirelli is blaming the teams for misusing the tyres, pressures too low, cambers too high, running the tyres on the wrong side (didn't realise they were handed, that's a strange one can't be true radials).

The teams will be well chuffed at that, I would think Pirelli's days in F1 could well be numbered.

Here ya go:

http://www.bbc.co.uk%2Fsport%2F0%2Fform ... =MAQG3SMu_


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

NoMark said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> think you will find it was kimi that had the shrapnal hitting his helmet alonso was the other side i think.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/formul ... tures.html
> Formula One was hit with a fresh tyre drama as The British Grand Prix was marred by Lewis Hamilton, Felipe Massa, Jean-Eric Vergne and Sergio Perez all suffering punctures at Silverstone.
> 
> Home-crowd favourite Hamilton was first to suffer on lap eight when his rear-left tyre explodes on Hanger Straight dealing his podium hopes a deadly blow.
> 
> Massa's car suffered an identical fate a lap later, while lap 14 saw Vergne's tyre destoyed, from which bits of burning rubber hit Finnish driver Kimi Raikkonen's helmet
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/formul ... z2Xt2DmLi8
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz,
> 
> It happened to Kimi too but the incident I think the poster is talking of is the Alonso one.
> 
> Have you seen the latest? Pirelli is blaming the teams for misusing the tyres, pressures too low, cambers too high, running the tyres on the wrong side (didn't realise they were handed, that's a strange one can't be true radials).
> 
> The teams will be well chuffed at that, I would think Pirelli's days in F1 could well be numbered.
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk%2Fsport%2F0%2Fform ... =MAQG3SMu_
Click to expand...

Wow I mean I knew the teams were running too low a pressure to increase contact patch and using excessive camber, specially on the front but had no idea they were handed. Weird one specially as they are slicks. I wonder if they have a stiffer sidewall on one side or maybe something to do with the make up, who knows. Pretty sure Pirelli are the only tire fitters in the paddock and the teams can only adjust pressures so it has to be something fundamental in the tire make up.

I wondered when Pirelli would go on the offensive. There not wrong in a way, I know they have been giving parameters to the teams for ages and that they ignore it pretty much every race. However they still have a tire that's designed to fall off the cliff big style so it's compromised from the offset. Meaning running too low a pressure or excessive camber will only exacerbate the issue. However the problem still remains, least until Germany, well maybe we will see


----------



## Gazzer

> I wondered when Pirelli would go on the offensive. There not wrong in a way, I know they have been giving parameters to the teams for ages and that they ignore it pretty much every race. However they still have a tire that's designed to fall off the cliff big style so it's compromised from the offset. Meaning running too low a pressure or excessive camber will only exacerbate the issue. However the problem still remains, least until Germany, well maybe we will see


so pirelli build a tyre that isn't designed for racing? since the dawn of time this thing called F1 has had cars going round as fast as possible and trying to beat each other lol. who exactly is the customer again :? 
what paramaters do you want the tyre to work in mr f1 and job done, if the teams then break those paramaters then surely their problem.

i know i am going to build a staircase for a customer and then tell them they cannot actually put both feet on a tred or hold the hand rail while drinking a glass of wine.......just in case :roll: bunch of to55ers lol


----------



## NoMark

Thing is the tyres should have a safety margin built into them. When I was doing it we would make minimum pressure/max camber recommendations, did the teams listen? Most of them but there was always one or two that knew there was a safety margin so they'd ignore our advice. Did the tyres go pop left right and centre? No they didn't.

One of the factors for running low pressure, as well as contact patch area, is to protect the compound. A tyre with lower pressure will put less heat into the tread. So, if you have tyres that are designed to fall off a cliff at a certain age/temperature, lower the pressure by a psi or two and you may get a bit more life out of it. Make rubbish tyres and you're making a noose for yourself.

As for the tyres being handed, I can only assume they either don't use a true radial or it is due to the angle of the tread joint.

I don't believe what Pirelli are saying about the teams, these people aren't stupid. Yes they'll push the envelope but not if it means they're putting their car/driver/result at risk.

I think Pirelli have gone into PR damage limitation mode to save face. Lets be honest, how much media attention was brought to Sundays fiasco? Not good for any company and I'm sure it would have an effect on people when they go shopping for tyres for their car. Pirelli need to limit that damage and that is what this statement is aimed at doing.


----------



## Gazzer

NoMark said:


> Thing is the tyres should have a safety margin built into them. When I was doing it we would make minimum pressure/max camber recommendations, did the teams listen? Most of them but there was always one or two that knew there was a safety margin so they'd ignore our advice. Did the tyres go pop left right and centre? No they didn't.
> 
> One of the factors for running low pressure, as well as contact patch area, is to protect the compound. A tyre with lower pressure will put less heat into the tread. So, if you have tyres that are designed to fall off a cliff at a certain age/temperature, lower the pressure by a psi or two and you may get a bit more life out of it. Make rubbish tyres and you're making a noose for yourself.
> 
> As for the tyres being handed, I can only assume they either don't use a true radial or it is due to the angle of the tread joint.
> 
> I don't believe what Pirelli are saying about the teams, these people aren't stupid. Yes they'll push the envelope but not if it means they're putting their car/driver/result at risk.
> 
> I think Pirelli have gone into PR damage limitation mode to save face. Lets be honest, how much media attention was brought to Sundays fiasco? Not good for any company and I'm sure it would have an effect on people when they go shopping for tyres for their car. Pirelli need to limit that damage and that is what this statement is aimed at doing.


it is good to have insider knowledge on this matter and joe blogs in the street will probably not even know about these problems, that said a good few will and do as you suggest and not buy pirelli for their cars. i wonder what would happen if all the drivers boycoted until it was sorted as per indianapolis a few yrs ago. am enjoying the input mark for certain bud inbetween a days powder coating and a 200c oven


----------



## roddy

TBF Gazz,, if you build a stair case for a customer and tell them not to take an elephant up it and they do, well what then :lol:
yes, also enjoying marks input ,( and others ),, seems we have a few F1 fans on here,, but i really dont think Joe Bloggs will stop buying P tyres !! even if they do hear aboout these probs i think they realise F1 is a far cry from their mondeo,,, it would not stop me for sure.


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> TBF Gazz,, if you build a stair case for a customer and tell them not to take an elephant up it and they do, well what then :lol:
> yes, also enjoying marks input ,( and others ),, seems we have a few F1 fans on here,, but i really dont think Joe Bloggs will stop buying P tyres !! even if they do hear aboout these probs i think they realise F1 is a far cry from their mondeo,,, it would not stop me for sure.


i'll have you know my staircases are elephant proof m8 :roll: yep you have done a decent thread for once Rodders without world domination of oil being mentioned once lmao xx


----------



## roddy

not that i would ever suggest such a thing !!,, and while i am helping Total to dominate the gas supply for the next 100 years i wont mention world powers !!!


----------



## NoMark

roddy said:


> TBF Gazz,, if you build a stair case for a customer and tell them not to take an elephant up it and they do, well what then :lol:
> yes, also enjoying marks input ,( and others ),, seems we have a few F1 fans on here,, but i really dont think Joe Bloggs will stop buying P tyres !! even if they do hear aboout these probs i think they realise F1 is a far cry from their mondeo,,, it would not stop me for sure.


But Roddy, you're not Joe Bloggs, you're an engineer and a car nut, otherwise you wouldn't be on this forum. So you can make a considered judgement, others wont be able to.

It will definitely have a negative effect on their sales, maybe only short term but it will have an effect for sure.


----------



## Gazzer

pssssssss Mark (he's a welder bud) so not really part of the human race :roll:


----------



## roddy

c,mon now,, i am trying to play nice but no one will let me !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
and i am not going to argue with Nmark about tyres !!!!


----------



## NoMark

Gazzer said:


> pssssssss Mark (he's a welder bud) so not really part of the human race :roll:


  :roll: :lol: 
I class welders as engineers Gaz.


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> c,mon now,, i am trying to play nice but no one will let me !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> and i am not going to argue with Nmark about tyres !!!!


Rodders since Brian left you have been very good m8 xxx


NoMark said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> pssssssss Mark (he's a welder bud) so not really part of the human race :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: :lol:
> I class welders as engineers Gaz.
Click to expand...

i make gates railings etc and run a blast and paint facility.....can i be an engineer to please Mark? :roll:


----------



## roddy

brian,, is that BrianR,, i had not noticed has he gone,, where,, why ??


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> brian,, is that BrianR,, i had not noticed has he gone,, where,, why ??


some personal probs i think bud


----------



## NoMark

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> c,mon now,, i am trying to play nice but no one will let me !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> and i am not going to argue with Nmark about tyres !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodders since Brian left you have been very good m8 xxx
> 
> 
> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> pssssssss Mark (he's a welder bud) so not really part of the human race :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :lol:
> I class welders as engineers Gaz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i make gates railings etc and run a blast and paint facility.....can i be an engineer to please Mark? :roll:
Click to expand...

If it makes you happy Gaz, of course you can. :-*


----------



## roddy

ok mate,, got that,, chrs [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## roddy

normal service will now resume

you might be a n engineer :roll: , but dont think that that makes you a welder :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> normal service will now resume
> 
> you might be a n engineer :roll: , but dont think that that makes you a welder :lol:


Bows Low to the Superiority or Rodders..........would i ever m8 lol, i ask you for info don't forget.


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> normal service will now resume
> 
> you might be a n engineer :roll: , but dont think that that makes you a welder :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Bows Low to the Superiority or Rodders..........would i ever m8 lol, i ask you for info don't forget.
Click to expand...

hold on mate,, gota go see what Nmarks latest post on these strange tyres is,,


----------



## NoMark

roddy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> normal service will now resume
> 
> you might be a n engineer :roll: , but dont think that that makes you a welder :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Bows Low to the Superiority or Rodders..........would i ever m8 lol, i ask you for info don't forget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hold on mate,, gota go see what Nmarks latest post on these strange tyres is,,
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## roddy

huh,, and guess who is tops after P2,, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> huh,, and guess who is tops after P2,, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Vettell of course.........


----------



## roddy

of course !


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Should be interesting tomorrow  Awesome turn around from Lewis his side of the garage. Wonder if he will right the wrongs of Silverstone or is the Redbulls pace too good on a long run. Lotus looked stronger too. Time will tell


----------



## roddy

yes , could be good race  ,, but again it is all about tyre strategy,, that is just not right  ..


----------



## roddy

i would not have believed it,, the tyre fiasco actually made a decent race today !!!


----------



## Gazzer

Was boring compared to Wimbledon tbh


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> Was boring compared to Wimbledon tbh


ha ha,, i am glad of that,, i didnt watch it,, went out for 4 hours on the mountain bike,, !!


----------



## roddy

have not seen todays qualy yet but looks like same old same old,,,,,,,, maybe Webber might add a bit of spice into the mix


----------



## SalsredTT

roddy said:


> have not seen todays qualy yet but looks like same old same old,,,,,,,, maybe Webber might add a bit of spice into the mix


Don't see it really - I reckon Webber is totally bored and fed up - just going through the motions now.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Was a top job from Hamilton today they all seemed genuinely surprised at how he managed to claim pole off of RBR and Vettel. Saying that how can you expect Hamilton to be happy when you just know his Sunday afternoon will be spent going backwards. The new tires RBR were crying out for have helped them a lot and the super high temps have seemed to help Lotus some. However going on RBR's long run pace from Friday no one will get close. I do hope I am wrong! Roll on race day!


----------



## roddy

haha, i hope you are wrong to mate,, but prob not,, :? ,,, at least the first few laps maybe q good and after Vet has dissapeared of into the blue beyond there might ba a decent race for other podiums towards the end,,,,roll on anyway


----------



## Danny1

I thought it was a great race, tyres seemed to work very well which was good to see.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Get in there!!! Top job and an awesome race. Well done to Hamilton for a great race with a perfect amount of aggression and the must make overtakes that others failed to produce. Also well done to Kimi for making the 2 stopper work, he really is Mr consistency. Bit clumsy from Vettel today yet somehow he finishes 3rd and extends his lead. No doubt RBR will be happy with that. Never been so happy to be wrong regarding those tyres.

Ferrari might as well pack up there bags as they have not only got to work around a slow qualifying car but now a slow race car. Rumour is Alonso is in talks with RedBull hmmm, would you blame him? I kinda feel RBR need to hire a popular driver like Kimi or Alonso to try and offset the general feeling towards Vettel. Boo'd a bit again On the podium i see. Well done to Williams for there first point! First of many I hope.

Anyway it was a good race and that wide gap in tyre performance between option and primes really does spice things up. 4 more weeks to wait will seem like torture now.


----------



## Hilly10

All I can say is well done Lewis, and a big thank you to Jenson for holding the kraut up


----------



## roddy

happy hammy , at last  , good entertaining race,,,, loved Vetels comment on possible Alonso as team mate !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT

Hilly10 said:


> All I can say is well done Lewis, and a big thank you to Jenson for holding the kraut up


Quite agree! Great start from Lewis and a well deserved finish (and I am FAR from his greatest fan!)


----------



## Lovinit

Just got back from Budapest... Was decent enough race... Blooming hot out there... Glad to see Lewis take victory in the Merc and kimi a firm fav finish 2nd... Managed to get webbers autograph on the pitwalk too which was a result.

Lewis was on fire and the gap he pulled at the start was ridiculous... I would post my vid up of the start, but on the way back I lost my phone so all my vids and pics are still in Budapest somewhere... But my friends all have copies and I will get it and post.

Having been spa last year and Hungry this year...think spa was a better race, but Hungry was a better place, it's quite a tough place to overtake and felt a bit tedious at times.

Hope Lewis can get on a hot streak now...


----------



## roddy

its back !! spa is a beautiful track,, nise to see Pat Symons working his way back up.


----------



## conlechi

Great stuff  Just been watching practice on sky , was there last year and was superb 8)

just got my tickets through for Monza in 2 weeks time , can't wait


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Yay F1 is back. Can't wait Spa is such a lovely track  Weather looks like it will spice things up too. RBR looked strong but I hope Merc and Lotus up there game for quali, Ferrari too, if only to see some competition to RBR. The tyre blow out was a little worrying, hopefully nothing to do with structural failure.

Interesting comment from RBR saying they have reached there full development cycle for the car and the rest of the year is just minor details. Hmm I wonder if that's true but we know Merc has been pretty much slowing there car down in order to protect there tyres. If they have indeed got to grips with that then the Merc might end the season with the fastest racing car!

With Pat Fry on board at Williams maybe that might turn there fortunes round, if not for this year then the next. Here's hoping cause its not right seeing a Williams so far down the grid.

The latest summer break rumours are Kimi to either RBR or even back to Ferrari. McLaren have yet to take up there option to re-sign Button, could this be McLaren holding out for someone they see as better? Button himself is linked to Ferrari. Ricciardo to RBR looks the most likely I would say. Hulkenberg to Ferrari is another strong one. I say ditch Massa, sorry but after the accident and being Alonso's puppet all this time it has made him into a pretty forgettable driver.

Then you come to Alonso. Looks like he wants out of his contract and is sniffing around the RBR garage. Can you blame him? Ferrari have been pretty pants and lacked development due to there poor wind tunnel. He's not getting any younger and no doubt he will have a performance get out clause on his contract should RBR look to acquire him........ or should he stay at Ferrari as next year is likely to be engine dominant. That leaves only two teams which design both car and engine, Ferrari and Merc. I'm sure a lot of them are silly rumours, lord knows the summer break can produce them. Question is which do you think hold some weight and which are pure rubbish? Discuss


----------



## roddy

but Pat Fry is ferrari,, Pat Symons ( used to be Renault / Briatore ) is williams :wink:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Sorry my bad  you would figure I would remember him there nothing alike other than first names  Cheers Roddy.


----------



## pas_55

And it's raining!!


----------



## roddy

it is drying


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Get in there!!!! Edge of the seat stuff! Brilliant. Gotta feel for Di Resta though. Top stuff more of the same tomorrow please...


----------



## roddy

yep all the ingrediants for a good race tomo,,, cmon Button,, ( and happy ham )


----------



## pas_55

Oh goody forecast for Spa Sunday,sunshine and showers


----------



## conlechi

Looking forward to a good race


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Still think its going to be RBR race tomorrow. There pace is still too strong. Will be interesting to see what the weather does and how it spices things up. I hope Hamilton gains some more points on Vettel again, I like seeing the German sweat, even with his new blonde hair do


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Wow what a stark contrast between qualifying and race. Excitement to complete boredom. Good thing the cricket was on the other side. Mind you sure Vettel fans won't see it that way. Just when you think other teams are closing in and it isn't a RBR kinda circuit they utterly blow the field away. He could have been so much further down the road than he actually was. Tyre saving from lap 3! Seriously!

Even with the skinniest rear wing they still had the most downforce and really good top end. It's such a beautifully designed racing car. It still amazes me that in 4 years other teams can't really get there sh*t together. If you stop to think about it it should have been 5 years if it weren't for that Brawn double defuser loophole.

It impresses me so much more than anything Ferrari did in the Shumi era. What's more you have Alonso, Kimi and Hamilton all taking points from each other. Plus with Vettel he knows he has absolute backing within the team to finish in the best position they can achieve. It's so impressive yet so annoying at the same time. Rant over. Come on Monza and congrats to Vettel on his 4th


----------



## jamman

Am I the only person that is a Vettel fan


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

jamman said:


> Am I the only person that is a Vettel fan


Judging by the amount of boo's the poor boy gets I would yes  He really doesn't do himself any favours at times with his antics this season and of course he wins too much!! That's why we all truthfully get hacked off by him  Car too good, he knows how to use it and he is a clear number one.

Personally I don't dislike the guy, I dislike some of the things he does but I am sure he is a decent enough fella. One thing I will say is as a racer I really do respect him. He deserves every success as I believe you make you own luck in this world so he has to be doing something right. For me the best drivers finished on the podium today and I do wish they would stop booing Vettel almost as much as I wish he would stop hogging the microphone for every answer!


----------



## roddy

aparently all the boooing was not for Vetel,, seems there was some sort of demonstration going on and not everyone supported them ( no idea about what )

oh,, almost forgot,,, boring race i thot


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Yeah 3 Greenpeace protestors parachuted on top of the main straight stand and hung a banner from the roof. Apparently protesting article oil drilling by shell. They got too much time on there hands it would seem and apparently don't mind burning the fuel needed for the plane


----------



## roddy

some times you have to spend a little to save a lot !!!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

I agree there are a lot of things that need saved in this world. Just there is a right way and a stupid way to go about it that's all.


----------



## roddy

was it Max Clifford,, prob not, who said,," any publicity is good publicity " ,,,,,,,,, where better to protest than a F1 race, i would have thot very brave,, prob much more exciting than todays race..


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> was it Max Clifford,, prob not, who said,," any publicity is good publicity " ,,,,,,,,, where better to protest than a F1 race, i would have thot very brave,, prob much more exciting than todays race..


Well if it was him I imagine he wished he never said that considering he is facing indecent assault charges at the mo. So I imagine he would like to retract that comment now 

Problem is if people feel they need to shout to get there point across to me I tend not to listen. If someone explains there point then I like to think I am civil and smart enough to listen and form my own opinion from it without any prejudice. Try and force it upon me I will lose interest very quickly. I care for a lot of things they fight for and understand why they need to be fought for, just do it smarter not louder!


----------



## roddy

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> was it Max Clifford,, prob not, who said,," any publicity is good publicity " ,,,,,,,,, where better to protest than a F1 race, i would have thot very brave,, prob much more exciting than todays race..
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it was him I imagine he wished he never said that considering he is facing indecent assault charges at the mo. So I imagine he would like to retract that comment now
> 
> Problem is if people feel they need to shout to get there point across to me I tend not to listen. If someone explains there point then I like to think I am civil and smart enough to listen and form my own opinion from it without any prejudice. Try and force it upon me I will lose interest very quickly. I care for a lot of things they fight for and understand why they need to be fought for, just do it smarter not louder!
Click to expand...

haha,, i am no fan of Max Clifford, whether or not he is guilty ,,,,,,,,,,,,, when you have a lot of ears to reach then sometimes you have to shout


----------



## roddy

so Ricardo gets the seat............... did Vitel put the blockers on Alonso


----------



## conlechi

Arrived in Milan today , hot and sunny 8) , few beers tonight then up early in the morning to Monza for the action , qualifying and supporting races etc


----------



## Danny1

conlechi said:


> Arrived in Milan today , hot and sunny 8) , few beers tonight then up early in the morning to Monza for the action , qualifying and supporting races etc


Hope you have an awesome weekend! Its something I am definitely going to do in the future! Get plenty of pics


----------



## Skeee

jamman said:


> Am I the only person that is a Vettel fan


I may not be a 'fan' but you have to admire his talent! 

I actually didn't cheer when he passed me and 'missed' a gear!


----------



## conlechi

Danny1 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived in Milan today , hot and sunny 8) , few beers tonight then up early in the morning to Monza for the action , qualifying and supporting races etc
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have an awesome weekend! Its something I am definitely going to do in the future! Get plenty of pics
Click to expand...

Thanks , I am sure we will 

pics will follow , off now for a few small beers


----------



## roddy

lucky man


----------



## Skeee

What's up with Lewis' qualifying?


----------



## roddy

Lewis blew it ,,,,,,,,,,,,, but sme ols same old ,, not promising much for the race tomo


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Well done to Vettel and the Hulk. Awesome quali from him. I hope he gets a better seat than Sauber soon. Ferrari looks like they let thinking get in the way of qualifying, either that or Massa didn't play ball  Finally Merc and Lotus look rubbish! Lewis never really looked happy all weekend and even though it was a blatant block from Sutil I doubt he would have challenged Vettel if he had got through. Hopefully he screws his head on and we can see some charging tomorrow.


----------



## conlechi

Had a great first day at Monza today  , the qualifying was entertaining being with a small group of Brits surrounded by the tiffosi , going mental every time Alonso went by :roll: 
Shame about Lewis in quali although the local weather is due to change tomorrow and they expect rain come race time so could be a good race 

Some good close GP2 and GP3 races this afternoon to pass away a hot sunny Saturday 

A great atmosphere all around the track , the Italians really party at Grand Prix weekend , lovin it 8)


----------



## roddy

godere di une uome fortunato,, 8)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

What was Alonso said to his team by radio?

Geniuses (geni) or idots (scemi)? What do you think?

http://english.gazzetta.it/Motor_sp...as-compliment-for-the-team-201113612197.shtml

http://www.gazzetta.it/Sport-Motori...mi-era-complimento-squadra-201114579698.shtml

Audio on sedond link.


----------



## roddy

so the press think it was "scemi " tho he says it was " geni ". as a fellow spaniard Jorge , you may have a better idea of how might pronounce the word,,, anyway, good luck to him today


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Alonso was speaking italian not spanish


----------



## roddy

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Alonso was speaking italian not spanish


yes, we know,, that was my point .. :wink:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Ok, Imho I think he says "scemi" :? 
Anyway, good luck Seb!


----------



## Danny1

Just seen its started raining a little there! that will mix it up if it stays


----------



## roddy

whooooopeeeee !!! ( need something or else it will be a real procession )


----------



## SalsredTT

roddy said:


> whooooopeeeee !!! ( need something or else it will be a real procession )


Totally agree - getting fed up of the processional quality of F1 now.


----------



## Danny1

SalsredTT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> whooooopeeeee !!! ( need something or else it will be a real procession )
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree - getting fed up of the processional quality of F1 now.
Click to expand...

I don't think the races have been too bad in general at all, its just you have to ignore Vettel driving round on his own at the front


----------



## roddy

yes same


----------



## SalsredTT

Quite right. I've been soooo riveted to the race, I went and did my ironing in the kitchen.

There was a time I wouldn't have moved from the big screen and the settee, but not any more.


----------



## roddy

not a great race, but some nice little down field racing going on,,, thank god for happy Hammy !!


----------



## Skeee

Well done Ferrari!
Congrats on winning the Italian GP! :roll:

In all seriousness though, well done again RB and Seb. If I see Mr Newey in his Ford next week I'll congratulate him in person!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Well done to RBR/Vettel on the win and on a circuit that 'doesn't suit them!' Give RBR the least powerful engine and Kers pack and they still win on the most power orientated circuits. Guess that goes to show you the brilliance of the RB9 and Newey.

Seems like the change in tyres have suited RBR nicely. Well done to the Hulk for his super drive. He seriously needs to be put in a front running team. Not a bad race by Ferrari, Alonso and Massa were pretty even so well done to them. Shame about Hamilton as his pace was seriously strong and his overtaking was on top form. Pity he cocked up quali so bad.

What do people feel about the Vettel booing? Sky confirm its pretty much every race to some extent. I am no Vettel fan but I do respect his ability, I just feel its going too far. Anyway I think this season is over sadly. Please for the love of god let 2014 be more even


----------



## roddy

Not a fan ( don't even know why !!! ) But total respect as a driver and certainly would not boo him


----------



## Skeee

Even if I wasn't a fan of Vettel I would find the booing in very poor taste.


----------



## SalsredTT

Skeee said:


> Even if I wasn't a fan of Vettel I would find the booing in very poor taste.


Plain rude (and I'm no fan!)


----------



## conlechi

Had a great day at Monza , I think being there with the atmosphere , noise etc makes a big difference ,we sat in the grandstand surrounded by the Tifosi , it was a real buzz , loads of banter between the rival fans and all friendly . Lewis was awaesome overtaking and really giving it a go 8)

We scrambled onto the track at the end of the race and got close to the podium ,there was some booing by the hard core tifosi but not much , they were near the front so close to the tv microphones , further back all was freindly , no booing at all 

All in all a great weekend for us  , a bit of rain in the race would have spiced it up a bit but it arrived as we were leaving Monza at the end of the day

Pics to follow when I get home and have decent Internet access


----------



## roddy

got to expect some booing from the Tifosi,, only fair , i'nit ?


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> got to expect some booing from the Tifosi,, only fair , i'nit ?


Yep , adds to the atmosphere


----------



## roddy

Raikonen to ferrari...


----------



## Rut7Turner

And in 2nd practice don't look good for the rest unless they are Sandbagging


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Wow Massa has confirmed that he is leaving Ferrari and is looking for another team. He confirmed it via Twitter.

Thats all but confirmed that Ferrari are to sign Kimi Raikkonen for a one year deal with an option to retain in 2015. Something tells me 2014 will be interesting.

No doubt hiring Kimi is a shot across the bow at Alonso who has been outspoken of late. Also how will Alonso feel about it all as he is known to enjoy his number one status. Anyone remember 2007  Kimi won't play second fiddle to anyone. Plus its a new direction for Ferrari who recently said that having 2 roosters in the hen house is bad for business. Hmm let the fireworks begin


----------



## roddy

roddy said:


> Raikonen to ferrari...


Massa to Renault ???


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

roddy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raikonen to ferrari...
> 
> 
> 
> Massa to Renault ???
Click to expand...

I think they would prefer to get Hulkenberg on board and I would prefer to see the Hulk with Lotus too. So maybe Massa to Sauber. They are still Ferrari engined so maybe a deal might be done there. Mind you I think Sauber can't afford anything at the moment and they are likely to go with that 18yo Russian cause he has deep pockets. If they keep Gut (can't be bothered spelling his name) they will have a pretty awful line up next year.

That leaves a seat at Red Bull beta testers (Tora Rosso) also Ferrari engined and Italian staffed. So maybe Massa to there? Mind you that whole team is only there to satisfy the curiosity of Red Bull and bring up junior members so doubt he can go there. Think he might find himself without a drive next year. Unless he is willing to whore himself out for a lot less money and drive around in a pants car!


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> Raikonen to ferrari...


Hi, Alonso won't be happy with that.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

Hoggy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raikonen to ferrari...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Alonso won't be happy with that.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

My thoughts as well Hoggy but such is the power he holds there as number 1 driver I would think he has the final say.


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> Raikonen to ferrari...


Was confirmed his morning , should be an interesting 2014 season at Ferrari


----------



## roddy

i thot i saw a slightly different Alonso at last weekends race,,,,,,,,,,,, i bet he is well pissed off !!!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Raikkonen is better than Alonso. Next season probably Raikkonen will take more points than Alonso


----------



## roddy

Jorg , you are no alonso fan for sure !!!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi Roddy,
Yes you are right! No Alonso fan. A lot of people thinks that Alonso hasn't a fast car, I think Ferrari hasn't a fast driver.

Cheers


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Raikkonen is better than Alonso. Next season probably Raikkonen will take more points than Alonso


Well apparently Red Bull disagree with you. They have even gone as far as saying that Alonso is a proven faster driver than Kimi. It's just Kimi is consistent but lacks outright speed.

Now you never know if it was PR stuff and true but I for one will be excited to find out just how the 2 compete. I just hope Kimi gets up to speed quickly and that Ferrari don't produce a dog of a car.


----------



## brittan

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Raikkonen is better than Alonso. Next season probably Raikkonen will take more points than Alonso


Will we hear a Pit radio message to Alonso: 
_"Kimi is faster than you. Can you confirm you understand that message?"_ :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

brittan said:


> JorgeTTCQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raikkonen is better than Alonso. Next season probably Raikkonen will take more points than Alonso
> 
> 
> 
> Will we hear a Pit radio message to Alonso:
> _"Kimi is faster than you. Can you confirm you understand that message?"_ :lol:
Click to expand...

I hope! :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Lotus F1 Team twitter 3 hours ago:

https://twitter.com/Lotus_F1Team

See the last picture about Kimi... :roll:


----------



## roddy

Singapore , excellent performance from Vitel , no one can get anywhere near him .


----------



## jamman

Go Seb......

Superb driver


----------



## roddy

i dont think you will get any argument there,,( unless in the near future Red Bull get cought out for cheating in some massive way for the last 3 years !!!).......looks like he has 4 in his pocket,, another commanding performance today,,, not a bad race today with a little bit of motor racing going, on all be it down the field... ( lucky Webber again  )


----------



## conlechi

Yep , some good racing down the field , the safety cars and fire truck  made it more entertaning


----------



## jamman

I like Mark Webber a lot but he has been walking on way toooo many cracks in the pavement because his luck has been dire lately.


----------



## roddy

i think he will be well pleased to see the back of F1,,, i wish him well in the sportscars,,, i like, most F1 fans, like him and his approach..


----------



## SalsredTT

roddy said:


> i think he will be well pleased to see the back of F1,,, i wish him well in the sportscars,,, i like, most F1 fans, like him and his approach..


Agreed. He certainly seems to be a popular man. He's had some lousy luck this year.

Ohhhhhh and he's a thousand times better looking than Vettel!


----------



## jamman

SalsredTT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will be well pleased to see the back of F1,,, i wish him well in the sportscars,,, i like, most F1 fans, like him and his approach..
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. He certainly seems to be a popular man. He's had some lousy luck this year.
> 
> Ohhhhhh and he's a thousand times better looking than Vettel!
Click to expand...

Don't fancy either myself but get where you are coming from :wink:


----------



## roddy

so where was Adrian Newey on sunday :roll: ??,,,,,,, all that i have heard is that he is going to McLaren nxt yr    
Franchetti injured in bad crash yesterday :?


----------



## conlechi

roddy said:


> so where was Adrian Newey on sunday :roll: ??,,,,,,, all that i have heard is that he is going to McLaren nxt yr
> 
> Franchetti injured in bad crash yesterday :?


Yep seen the Franchetti crash on YouTube , it was a big one  , looks like the car stayed together well considering the impacts

Newey to McLaren 
Interesting , big announcement about technical team soon by Mclaren , they have also been linked with Ross Brawn with his previous work with Honda F1 engines [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Can't see Newey returning to McLaren (sadley - they need him after this years poor performance), but Brawn to McLaren would be a good fit (since Mercedes have brought in their own favoured design directors, he's a little on the margins).

Sniff Petrol made a great comment on the race - @sniffpetrol: Lap 42 latest: The fire marshall's Jeep has opened the gap from Chilton's Marussia to 1.26 seconds. :lol:


----------



## roddy

who is " sniff petrol ",, ( tiff nedell by any chance ? )


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

http://sniffpetrol.com/


----------



## roddy

:lol: :lol: he is good :lol: :lol:


----------



## pas_55

conlechi said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so where was Adrian Newey on sunday :roll: ??,,,,,,, all that i have heard is that he is going to McLaren nxt yr
Click to expand...

Think Newey would'nt see that as a challenge.Ferrari,Merc yes but,not going back to Mclaren but,you never know.


----------



## SalsredTT

Had high hopes today - would have been happy for either Roman or Mark to win (Roman certainly deserved his spot on the podium) and at least the rudeness towards Vettel didn't happen. I may not like him, but I don't agree with booing him.

Might have a little snooze now then Touring Car later


----------



## roddy

another entertaining race today , still no sign of Adrian Newey, oficially at home "concentrting on next years car "... one of his assistants has already left for McLaren...


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiha! Well done Seb, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Danny1

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiha! Well done Seb, congratulations!!!!


You mean well done to Mr Neway.

Seb is one of the best drivers but that car is ridiculous, its as good as the marussia/caterhams are bad, fact!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

> You mean well done to Mr Neway.


Errrr, no, I mean congratulations Mr. Vettel  , And obviously for extension congratulations to all RB team.


----------



## Skeee

JorgeTTCQ said:


> . . Well done Seb, congratulations!!!!


+1
And to Mr Newey!


----------



## roddy

Cngrats Seb


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Congrats to Seb and RBR. As much as it pains me to admit it he really is a class above the rest of the field and then put him in the best car and the consequences are devastating. 4 world titles, 36 race wins and numerous records broken. Roll on next year.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

So Brawn is going at the end of the season - not surprising really.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/24725406

Funily enough, I'd quite like him to join the FIA to oversee the technical regs. I doubt any teams would be able to run 'grey area' parts with him overseeing the cars.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Hell Ferrari might even hire him back to replace Dominticalli. I think he will maybe go to Honda as they are coming back as an engine supplier in 2015. Failing that no doubt a number of teams will want to snap him up, either that or he will retire maybe. I hope not as he should be in F1.


----------

